# Cbbt 2\8 Pm



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Fished for an hour... didn't even get half way to the SBC and schoolies were stacked up on the inside bustin on the top... fish on almost every cast... 16-19" w/ lots of sea lice... all on mann's hardnose 5" chart./purple mullet. Had the place to ourselves... go get 'em, they're there.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You could have some decent luck from shore, looked like there was a few guys down there tonight.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like a good trip. Thanks for the report.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

I got bored last night so I fished the base of the bridge from the beach from about 11:00pm to 12:30 am. Nice conditions but not a bite. There was no bait in close and the current was really moving so no schoolies. I'm heading down there tonight. If conditions were like they were last night it will be beautiful.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

nice rockstar, was it calm out there last nite? went out this morning hoping it wouldnt be too bad, looked nice from shore so i went for it. winds were kickin pretty good and strong current with somes waves rollin through, caught one and headed in. the mr 14 handled like a champ out there though, i was impressed with it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

It was fairly calm and the wind layed down as expected, swells @ 1/2ft to a foot... occasional swell @ 2ft. Only real issue I had was landing... almost got rolled in the shorebreak, but I leaned into it, and paddled like hell.... The whole time I had that Dick Dale and the Ventures tune playin' in my head


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Can not wait to get out there!!! i think ima have to brave the frigged water and just go out there if i fall in o well ill just have to get naked and do some push ups in my yak before hypothermia sets in!


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

its not the hypothermia, its the gasp reflex that can do you in.
dont go unless you are fully prepared to turtle in these cold water temps!

ken c


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

INFO FOR ALL:

Falling into cold water triggers the body's cold water immersion responses, beginning with an uncontrollable gasping reflex. A well-fitted lifejacket will keep the airway out of the water -- which is most important when the gasping reflex begins. *read: WELL FITTED* Heart rate and blood pressure increase dramatically, increasing the risk for cardiac arrest. The victim may hyperventilate and find it difficult to get air into the lungs.

Any water less than 59 degrees will trigger the physical response to cold water, but some studies suggest that the water can be as warm as 68 degrees. The colder the water, the more severe the response. Total immersion in cold water is very painful and the disoriented victim can quickly panic. With these combined reactions, the victim may drown quickly. The best prevention for this danger is to wear a lifejacket.

The colder the water, the greater the risk to the unprepared person. If the water temperature is under 50 degrees, the window of opportunity for rescue is only a few minutes if the involved person is not dressed for the water conditions. Nearly 90% of boating fatalities are due to drowning and nearly half of those are attributed to the effects of immersion in cold water.


all that for a striper that you cant keep.

ken c.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> Fished for an hour... didn't even get half way to the SBC and schoolies were stacked up on the inside bustin on the top... fish on almost every cast... 16-19" w/ lots of sea lice... all on mann's hardnose 5" chart./purple mullet. Had the place to ourselves... go get 'em, they're there.




WIMP..............You only posted it in small letters and small pics.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Didn't want anyone to get details on moon phase, tide, and how I was holding my mouth in fear that someone may find out there's schoolie stripers at the CBBT 

Nethuns88 wait till it warms up bud... CBBT is no playground this time of year... trust me on this. So far we haven't lost a kayak fisherman in the area, lets not have a first.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet hommie now you need to come on ova to the hot ditch and get some of them big ol specks


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm ready man, next week will be great for me.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i am pretty sure im off thursday if you wanna go ima fish until about 100pm


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I got meetings on Thurs. day evening... any other time next week i'm free.


----------

